

When Phone Encryption Blocks Justice - skalawag
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/12/opinion/apple-google-when-phone-encryption-blocks-justice.html?ref=opinion&_r=0

======
tired_man
This is nothing more than a FUD campaign designed to scare the non-tech,
average user into supporting government measures to ban private encryption.

Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt: Tools of the oppressor.

